# Gemütlicher "Feierabend"-Raid, im Aufbau, sucht!



## Arodabun (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

zum Aufbau einer Stammgruppe suchen wir noch tatkräftige Unterstützung.
Das Orga-Team ist auf dem Server Tirion beheimatet, es besteht keine Gildenpflicht
und auch Cross-Realm-Mitglieder sind möglich.

Näher Informationen gibt es unter:
Raid-Forum

Grüße, Aro


----------

